

Google Exec Departs Amidst Rumors Of Tangled Love Quadrangle - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/28/google-exec-departs-amidst-rumors-of-tangled-love-quadrangle/

======
coloneltcb
Kind of a gossipy story, but also fascinating.

